# Can't access MK1 section ....



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The rest of the site works for me but when I click on the MK1 section I get a white screen with blue and white CASA logo on it , nothing else ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Same here, some sections I can access, some I can't & just get adverts.
Cleared cookies, logged off/on still the same with chrome or mozilla.
Example.viewforum.php?f=2
Hoggy.


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Me too!

Cannot access the mk1 page either, just get a White screen with a double advert at the top of the page.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok for me on safari on iPhone


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Works for me on IE on PC. Is anyone still having problems?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Working again now


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Seems OK for me now as i can now access the Mk 1 page. If some IT expert on the forum has fixed it, then thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't access Mk1, off topic, flame room, just adverts like the link in my other post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, All working again now. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

